# Our advertising policy



## oldad (Nov 15, 2006)

We already have this posted in the rules section of our board, but it's becoming a problem so I wanted to post it more visibly.

*The Soap Making Forum Advertising Policy*

Advertising and solicitation is not allowed on the Soap Making Forum and will not be tolerated. This includes advertisements for your business, links to your website, your own online endeavors or the latest get-rich-quick scheme. Any posts that violate this will be deleted immediately and you be banned from our message board. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 6, 2006)

Also, if you are signing up for the sole purpose of placing a link to your site on your profile your account *will be deleted*. Don't waste your time or mine. Memberships with no posts will be deleted within a week.


----------

